# Other Names For Farts!



## AngelaGM (Mar 13, 2007)

That fart thread gave me the idea to ask everyone what are other names that you, friends, or family call farts? My Aunt Dolores calls them "Shooting Bunnies"


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 13, 2007)

LOL shooting bunnies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm normally just say fart

I remember early in primary school people would call them 'fluffs'


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hmm, I just know my parents usually say they're "passing wind" when they farted. lol, how original...but other than that, it's just fart.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 13, 2007)

Fluff, let the cat outta the bag


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 13, 2007)

Good ones so far!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 13, 2007)

cutting cheese


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 13, 2007)

Personally, I call them shooting bunnies or butt burps!


----------



## Ashley (Mar 13, 2007)

Lol "passing wind" is so polite, it almost sounds cute.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Stinkies? lol.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 13, 2007)

Ex-Boyfriends?


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 13, 2007)

Toots or poots is what I call them when talking to my kids...lol If It's my husband it's Gosh you stink you nasty thing!!! LOL


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 13, 2007)

what a funny threat, I just call them "toots" lol


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 13, 2007)

We say "poot" because my kids are so little. They just learned the word "Fart" and it has been hilarious (for them, anyway!)


----------



## han (Mar 13, 2007)

frogies or farts


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 13, 2007)

Someone stepped on a duck.


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 14, 2007)

Toot, poot, stink bomb....that's all I can think of. lol


----------



## Aprill (Mar 14, 2007)

silent but deadlies


----------



## Gwendela (Mar 14, 2007)

Floating an air bisket

Sparkles (My Aunt hates the word fart)

Tootin'

Pootin'

Ripping a nasty

Butt trumpet

Bottom cough

Timer (ding, ding, the rump roast is done)


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 14, 2007)

LOL I am laughing so hard I just shot a bunny! Thanks ladies! I forgot to add one: Barking Spider....


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 14, 2007)

my fiance calls them "gassers"


----------



## TylerD (Mar 14, 2007)

I must say this thread is disgusting haha....


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks so much! I am so flattered by your comment, I must shoot a bunny in your direction!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 14, 2007)

Japanese barking spiders. Thats what my dad would call 'em as well as my grandpa.


----------



## boinkysamm (Mar 14, 2007)

im filipino so.. fart in tagalog is = utot.. pronounced "ooo-tut"


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 14, 2007)

I appreciate that! Can anyone else tell me how to say fart in their language?


----------



## Gwendela (Mar 14, 2007)

i don't speak any other languages, BUT my Dad and I once came up with the proper way to vocalize the sound of a fart.

BAR RAR REEEF! :add_wegbrech:

I love this thread and it makes me miss Lisa too.


----------



## jessiej78 (Mar 14, 2007)

my personal favorite, that someone else said once, is "blowing windies" !!


----------



## MissMudPie (Mar 14, 2007)

Launching an air biscuit.

My bf says "Stink Pickle" (sounds like something different to me)

One word for fart in Spanish is "pedo."


----------



## lklmail (Mar 15, 2007)

My mother always said "toot" when I was little. In junior high school, we always said "cut the cheese." My husband's grandfather says "stepped on a duck" or "stepped on a frog." But the cutest one by far was one of my students a few years ago, who came up to me and confided in a whisper that he had just "popped a fluffy"! I still use that one!

This makes me think of Lisa too! Is something wrong? Is she not around? She'd be all over this thread!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Mar 15, 2007)

my 4 year old calls them "fire" or he did a "nasty" lol!!!


----------



## madgiepoos (Mar 23, 2012)

I poped a fluffy made us laugh like LOONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

